# How do you tell how he feels



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

Like wether he is happy or sad or what ever


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

If he is happy, he plays, he perches, sings, explores and tries to bond with you. If he is sad he is not doing anything. Sitting on the perch, not having apetite, not singing. How is your budgie now?


----------



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

*He's fairly new*

But he does Cherp loudly a lot and sing but he doesn't eat any of the foods I offer for him like carrot and sweet corn and stuff he won't play with toys like tennis balls, balls with bells in, little plastic connect 4 squares etc. 
he will step up onto perch but won't step on to my finger and he doesn't really ever look at me


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

How long do you have him?


----------



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

*About a month I'd say*

Iv only just really started trying to bond with him


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Patience is the key to everything. Make slow movements towards him, talk to him as if he was a human. Don't mind if your budgie would go slow with the bonding process. Hopefully one day he will play with the toys you gave him, and then he'll bond with you. Be patient and you'll see, he'll come to you when he thinks he can trust you.


----------

